# New 46 Gallon Bowfront- Beginner help needed.



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello all! This is my first time posting here and I have to say I am very impressed by this site. I knew this would be the best place to help out a newbie like me.

Anyways, I will get right to it. I want to begin the process of starting my first African Cichlid aquarium.

I have just received a 46 gallon bowfront aquarium (with stand) for free. It has a leak somewhere so I am in the process of resealing it. It does not come with a canopy or lighting. I plan to order a standard glass 36" canopy for it and a 36" Marineland Double Bright LED system for it. As for filters, I have always been a fan of hang-on-back power filters for my other tanks. As to which one I will purchase is still up in the air.

So, the main reason I am here is to seek help for stocking ideas. I want as many fish as possible (obviously only as much as the tank can realistically sustain) as I am not a fan of the 2-main-specimens-sitting-on-either-side-of-the-tank thing. I want as busy a tank as possible.

Which species will remain smallest, which are best for beginners, in what order should I add them to the tank and so on. ( I should mention right here that the only place I can easily get african cihlids in my area are from Petsmart. Not the widest selection but they do have some very nice specimens)

I'm new so I want to learn everything. Please correct me on anything I say that may be incorrect. Anyways, I will let the responses come on in from the pros.

Thanks so much for your help!

(If I could get some tips on what to feed said fish along with what types of substrate work best that would be fantastic. I'm thinking about the typical hardscape with plenty of rocks and a few silk plants)


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i would think about ordering on line, or making the drive to the next closest pet store. i know i am not answering your question, but first comes first. NEVER buy fish or take fish advice from the people at petsmart. just my opinion, but i feel its worth mentioning


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> NEVER buy fish or take fish advice from the people at petsmart.


Really? Honestly, I have always had good luck with my live purchases from Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which African cichlids are you interested in? A 36" long tank will limit what and how many you can stock depending on your species choices.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Which African cichlids are you interested in? A 36" long tank will limit what and how many you can stock depending on your species choices.


From what I have so far gathered in my research I am leaning toward 2 species: The Yellow Labs and Acei. I'm not sure how much I should have of each, though. That's why I am coming to you guys for advice and suggestions


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The acei are too big for a 36" tank. You could do one species of a dwarf peaceful cichlid. Yellow labs would work. 1m:4f.

There are other dwarf mbuna that would work, but I would not put two species in a 36" tank.

You could have a few more fish and maybe even 2-3 carefully selected species if you went with Tanganyikans instead of Malawi.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> You could have a few more fish and maybe even 2-3 carefully selected species if you went with Tanganyikans instead of Malawi.


Tell me more! I don't know much about Tanganyikans.

Which dwarf mbuna would you suggest should I go down that path? Dwarf cichlids obviously seem the best route to take for a 36" tank, yes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 36" tank...dwarf mbuna are possibly the only Malawi option. I would suggest the labs. They are easy and brightly colored. Some of the other dwarf mbuna are more challenging or might have drab females (four out of five fish).

Tanganyikans are known for interesting behaviors more than bright colors. A favorite mix I had in a 36" tank was a pair of Altolamprologus calvus and a pair of Lamprologus caudopunctatus. Some would add six Paracyprichromis nigripinnis.

Or you could substitute the caudopunctatus with a colony of shellies like Lamprologus multifasciatus.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> For a 36" tank...dwarf mbuna are possibly the only Malawi option. I would suggest the labs. They are easy and brightly colored. Some of the other dwarf mbuna are more challenging or might have drab females (four out of five fish).
> 
> Tanganyikans are known for interesting behaviors more than bright colors. A favorite mix I had in a 36" tank was a pair of Altolamprologus calvus and a pair of Lamprologus caudopunctatus. Some would add six Paracyprichromis nigripinnis.
> 
> Or you could substitute the caudopunctatus with a colony of shellies like Lamprologus multifasciatus.


Thanks so much for your help, I feel I'm heading in a proper direction now. I have to say I am a big fan of the Yellow Labs. As you mentioned earlier, you wouldn't keep more than one species in the tank. Even if I keep only dwarf mbuna would that still be the case or are the possibly another type of fish I could stock along with the labs? Sorry for so many newbie questions. I just want to get it right the first time.

I will take a look at the other fish you mentioned, but it doesn't look like my local Petsmart (basically the only fish store I have) have most of them. They do have the labs however.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

I took a look at what Petsmart had to offer. Would Electric Yellows and Electric Blues be able to live together. After doing a bit of research they seem to be roughly the same size when they have matured. Both their colors are stunning. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No electric blues are too aggressive for a 36" tank. It's the length of the tank that is limiting your options. These fish claim a territory on the substrate and defend it. One male may want a square meter all to himself.

If you want more than one species, invest in a 48" long tank. (But electric blue is still too aggressive for that tank. The chain pet stores often sell the most aggressive fish for some reason.)

As another Member mentioned...look into buying online. I seldom buy my fish locally anymore. If you can find them, Pseudotropheus saulosi would be a great dwarf mbuna for that tank and the males and females are different colors so you can get some variety.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> No electric blues are too aggressive for a 36" tank. It's the length of the tank that is limiting your options. These fish claim a territory on the substrate and defend it. One male may want a square meter all to himself.
> 
> If you want more than one species, invest in a 48" long tank. (But electric blue is still too aggressive for that tank. The chain pet stores often sell the most aggressive fish for some reason.)
> 
> As another Member mentioned...look into buying online. I seldom buy my fish locally anymore. If you can find them, Pseudotropheus saulosi would be a great dwarf mbuna for that tank and the males and females are different colors so you can get some variety.


I will look into that, thank you! Unfortunately the 36" is all I have room for. I will be sure to make do with what I have yet ensure that I do not overstock with the wrong species.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

Could someone guide me as to how to order fish online? I have never done that before. Do I do it through a local pet store or what?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at Reviews to see a list of vendors that sell fish online and Member feedback on each.

If you ask your local pet store to order online, you will pay their prices. By ordering yourself from the online vendor, you pay shipping but the cost/fish is lower so overall the cost is competitive (or even better) than the local pet store is able to provide.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Take a look at Reviews to see a list of vendors that sell fish online and Member feedback on each.
> 
> If you ask your local pet store to order online, you will pay their prices. By ordering yourself from the online vendor, you pay shipping but the cost/fish is lower so overall the cost is competitive (or even better) than the local pet store is able to provide.


Great, thanks. I guess Im a bit nervous as a first timer ordering fish online. The thought of live fish being transported via plane/truck/car to your place sorta blows my mind at this point. I'm sure it will be fine. I will take a look at Reviews.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm looking more into the saulosi. I enjoy the variety of colors while still keeping only one species. What would you recommend in terms of male to female ratio for my tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could try 3m:9f but you may find only one male will color up and you may eventually have to remove the other two due to aggression. But it works for some.


----------



## Kesslerwiz (Mar 9, 2013)

Great! Thanks!


----------

